
A Very Old Man for a Wolf - kawera
https://www.outsideonline.com/2255971/very-old-man-wolf?page=all
======
m3kw9
Didn’t think I would read it through, but I did! Was a refreshing read amids
all the tech. Pretty well written.

------
Pyrodogg
Good read.

I'd also like to point out the Long Reads section of the Hacker News Letter.
Otherwise, I wouldn't have noticed this.

------
celias
Reminds me of this This American Life episode about hunting the Custer Wolf in
the 1920's

[https://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/582/...](https://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/582/when-the-beasts-come-marching-in?act=2)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Custer_Wolf](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Custer_Wolf)

------
brudgers
Reading about wolves crossing borders, killing stock, and people hunting them
reminded me of the opening chapters in Cormac McCarthy's _The Crossing_. A
good novel, though not among his best.

------
hbarka
Well-written. Heartbreaking.

------
bprasanna
The narration is splendid! Couldn't stop reading!

------
BatFastard
Losses credibility when it claims a wolf can run 10 times faster than Usain
Bolt when it is running at 38 miles per hour. Usain runs at a rate of 22.5
miles per hour in a 100 meter dash. But a nice story.

~~~
sulam
Here's the direct quote:

"Wolves are so fast—they can do bursts of 38 miles per hour, ten faster than
Usain Bolt..."

I can see why it was confusing! But as written, not 10 times.

~~~
sandworm101
I'd believe 10x. Usain Bolt runs on tracks, in shoes. Put him on the open
tundra beside a wolf. Or in a forest. Running at speed through rough terrain
is something we just dont do well. Watch any footage of wolves (or dogs)
chasing something. Their brains do calculations, path-finding, beyond our
abilities. Bolt would be on the ground and bleeding within a few strides.

------
paulcole
Why didn’t the article cover the wolf’s attempts to hack his diet to extend
his life?

Was he on a life-extending keto diet, practicing intermittent fasting, or
using Soylent as part of a calorie-reduction diet? What apps did he use?

